# 4/24 personal best flounder



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I went out last night in search of some specks and anything else that would bite. The bite was really slow again but I did manage to pick up a 21.25" flounder. It's another personal best for me. I'm having a great week on the water!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Flounder I would love to catch one that big.:thumbup:


----------



## outfishin (Apr 16, 2013)

Sweet fish!! Another PB is Awesome!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice doormat for sure.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Some fine eating there! Nice catch


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Man thats a nice flattie. Dock lights?
I tried for some flounder last night at 3 Mile Bridge. I just can't find them. I did find mangrove snapper though


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> Man thats a nice flattie. Dock lights?
> I tried for some flounder last night at 3 Mile Bridge. I just can't find them. I did find mangrove snapper though


Nope I was actually fishing some deeper water and I found him.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice found a flounder hole. Man I spent all last year look for just one and never cought one. I caught my first one this year by accident fishing the pyrimids in the gulf catching black sea bass. I need to hone my flounder skills for sure.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> Nice found a flounder hole. Man I spent all last year look for just one and never cought one. I caught my first one this year by accident fishing the pyrimids in the gulf catching black sea bass. I need to hone my flounder skills for sure.


Im doing the same thing ha. Last year I tried and tried to find some flounder. I ended up catching like 3 shorts all year and I made it a goal of mine to find some keepers this year. I'm already finding them so I think it's going to be a good year!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Yum! Congrats on that nice fllounder.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

nice fatty


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

That'll eat for sure!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Great Flounder!


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats, thats a great flounder. Those will get the pulse going!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

That must have shocked you when you seen that doormat surface. That's making my mouth water.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a nice doormat there. Really good eating. I've got to find some this year. I'm still learning the area though, but I think I can find some.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice flounder! Cool. That one qualifies for the Master Angler program. You should submit it.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yup, doormat man, looks delicious!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang just killing ur personal bests !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice catch. Fresh caught flounder is my favorite saltwater fish to eat.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice Flounder, Flattie, Doormat, two-eye...what ever you call it , PRETTY work & thanks for sharing.

catch 'em up.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like somebody found themselves a honey hole. Better keep that one a secret.......


----------

